
Illegal streams, decrypting m3u8's, and building a better stream experience - octosphere
https://blog.jonlu.ca/posts/illegal-streams
======
justtopost
Super interesting, and for some, incredibly useful. But I do wonder why you
seem married to chrome as a browser when others seem more suitable for this
task? Familiarity? Compatibility with streams?

